# Travel...US to Canada to France



## Aldo (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm going to the South of France this summer for three weeks.  I live about 5 hours drive from Montreal.

A round trip ticket from Montreal to Marseilles can be had for about $600 less than the same from Albany, N.Y. to Marseilles.

Does anyone see any potential problems with doing this...ie driving over to Quebec, parking for three weeks at Trudeau airport, and doing the round trip over to France, and returning?


----------



## jesuis1837 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nope!  I'm doing the same as you this summer. I live in Quebec and airfare are cheaper at Burlington airport than Montreal for west palm beach so we will be driving to Burlington,VT by car, park it there for 2 weeks! Same as you but for me it is better to cross the border to USA and you it is the opposite!  We're lucky to have few international airport within 2-3 hours drive! :whoopie:


----------



## Aldo (Mar 29, 2007)

Merci mille fois!


----------



## jesuis1837 (Mar 30, 2007)

De rien!


----------



## CSB (Mar 30, 2007)

Make sure that the price you have quoted is including everything. Our airfares here in Canada are quoted without taxed and various airport fees. You could be paying way more to leave from Canada in the end.


----------



## DianeG (Apr 2, 2007)

*Check Transat's flights to Marseille*

Transat has reasonably priced charters to Marseille from Montreal over the summer, their website has accurate & complete pricing:

http://www.transatholidays.com/web2...HEMEMASK=ZZZ&parentid=shopfor&CTEMPLATE=GAMME

Jiggle with the dates a bit, because their pricing is very variable depending on your outbound and inbound days. You can save a lot of bucks by moving your departure by a few days sometimes...

Also get prices for their "Club" seats - it's their equivalent to business-class-style service (bigger seats, more luggage allowance, etc.). I've flown with them before and am flying to Rome with them again in October - "Club" is the way to go!

Also, with Transat, although the website isn't clear on this, you CAN fly open-jaw - you may have to go through a TA to arrange this though.


----------

